# Bindings for Lib Tech TRS



## Bleedblue666 (Nov 2, 2012)

So I'm looking for some new binders for my new Lib TRS.
I'm coming off cartels no complaints they are just shot. I would also like to try something new interested in Union/NOW/Flux only concern is something with a nice toe strap. I ride a little bit of everything no rails or boxes...any suggestions?


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Flux DS

If you want to stay a little cheaper, go with the TTs.


----------



## Bleedblue666 (Nov 2, 2012)

Thanks for the reply! I'll check out the flux ds...I'm not concerned with the cost.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Now Pilot or Union Contact Pro should be a good match.


----------



## Bleedblue666 (Nov 2, 2012)

Thanks for the reply!

I was debating between the contact pro and the new atlas from Union.
The NOW bindings are interesting...still need to do some research on them.


----------



## AmberLamps (Feb 8, 2015)

I just put the Now Selects on my TRS, taking it up friday, if you can wait ill get back to you on friday how it felt

Also depending on your boot size, if your 11+ you will need the LG/XL Unions and the footbeds are massive on those and imo are to big for a standard board width.


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

I've been riding Now Drives on my 2014 TRS the past two years.
Love the combination.

I initially rode Now Ipos on it, but found they were too soft for my liking.


----------



## AmberLamps (Feb 8, 2015)

GreyDragon said:


> I've been riding Now Drives on my 2014 TRS the past two years.
> Love the combination.
> 
> I initially rode Now Ipos on it, but found they were too soft for my liking.



What's the diff between the Drives and Selects?


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

AmberLamps said:


> What's the diff between the Drives and Selects?


Drives are stiffer, more responsive.
But not overly stiff either imo.
Over drives are the stiffest in the Now lineup and are more suitable for freeride boards.


----------



## AmberLamps (Feb 8, 2015)

GreyDragon said:


> Drives are stiffer, more responsive.
> But not overly stiff either imo.
> Over drives are the stiffest in the Now lineup and are more suitable for freeride boards.


hmmm, hope these Selects aren't to soft, I guess Ill find out on friday


----------



## AmberLamps (Feb 8, 2015)

Just got back from riding the TRS with NOW Select's. Was a real blast, conditions were hard pack, and was doing some massive carves. The feel, I would describe as "very comfortable, responsive" It was really interesting feel, these are definitely made for carving. I didn't expect to notice much difference from standard bindings, but it is very different in a good way. It really did feel a lot like long boarding. I'm gonna mess around with these and try the soft inserts to see how they feel.

The bindings were also super responsive and are about a mid stiffness, easy to butter and tweak out with. Very comfortable as well. Im really loving this pairing LIB TRS / NOW SELECT. Im just worried my NS SnowTrooper is now gonna see a lot of garage time...


----------



## sollerak (Jan 23, 2012)

@GreyDragon - I'm considering this combo (TRS & Drives). Coming from a NS Legacy that I paired with the first year IPOs. Where do you spend your time on the mountain and are you more Intermediate or Advanced?


thanks.


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

sollerak said:


> @GreyDragon - I'm considering this combo (TRS & Drives). Coming from a NS Legacy that I paired with the first year IPOs. Where do you spend your time on the mountain and are you more Intermediate or Advanced?
> 
> 
> thanks.


I've only started getting into the park in the last two years, so mostly groomers with some tree riding.
I'm a CASI (Canada) level 2 certified and Park 1 certified instructor, so I consider myself advanced.
I also tend to like my equipment to be more responsive than forgiving.
I wear Ride Trident boots along with the Drive bindings and the TRS.
I absolutely love this combination.


----------



## sollerak (Jan 23, 2012)

GreyDragon said:


> sollerak said:
> 
> 
> > @GreyDragon - I'm considering this combo (TRS & Drives). Coming from a NS Legacy that I paired with the first year IPOs. Where do you spend your time on the mountain and are you more Intermediate or Advanced?
> ...



How is it in powder? I'm east coast based but do a trip or two west a year.

Thinking of the 159 mid wide as I'm 6'2 190 with 12 sized boots.

Don't hit the park.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

sollerak said:


> Don't hit the park.


I don't get why people would buy a twin if they never hit the park. How often do you ride switch? Do you pop 180s off natural hits often at all? If not, and you ride in one direction 95% of the time, why not get a board actually designed to be ridden in one direction?


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

sollerak said:


> How is it in powder? I'm east coast based but do a trip or two west a year.
> 
> Thinking of the 159 mid wide as I'm 6'2 190 with 12 sized boots.
> 
> Don't hit the park.


Are you asking about the board?
This thread is about bindings.
I haven't had a chance to ride the TRS in powder yet, btw.



Phedder said:


> I don't get why people would buy a twin if they never hit the park. How often do you ride switch? Do you pop 180s off natural hits often at all? If not, and you ride in one direction 95% of the time, why not get a board actually designed to be ridden in one direction?


I know of no other board with the same features as the TRS in the Mervin lineup except the Torpedo, which is also a true twin. Therefore, if he wants those features, he has to accept the true twin shape, whether he needs it or not.

Edit: I just looked at the Gnu website. The Torpedo is now called the Horror Business, and for a size 12 boot, it might be an option as an alternative to the TRS. However, if one wants the XC2 profile of the TRS but with better float, Gnu has a board called Beast which is directional and slightly tapered.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

But a board should be bought based on the riding type it's intended to be used for, not because you like the list of features. He's asking about powder when he does trips out west, and doesn't ride park or freestyle. All of that screams not the TRS. I bet he'd have more fun on most mid flex directional decks, magnetraction or not.


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

Phedder said:


> But a board should be bought based on the riding type it's intended to be used for, not because you like the list of features. He's asking about powder when he does trips out west, and doesn't ride park or freestyle. All of that screams not the TRS. I bet he'd have more fun on most mid flex directional decks, magnetraction or not.


Agreed.
I was thinking that if he wanted the XC2 camber profile, he'd have to accept a board that was a true twin.
However, with the Beast from Gnu, he can get the XC2 profile in a board that suits his riding style better.

Nonetheless, your overall point is valid.


----------

